# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Hack VLTK mobile 2018 full update version mới nhất Android và IOS

## vipkongtu

Bài viết: Hack VLTK mobile 2018 full update version mới nhất Android và IOS

Võ lâm truyền kỳ mobile là game nhập vai kiếm hiệp được VNG phát hành trong năm 2016. Game mới ra nhưng đã được rất nhiều các bạn trẻ yêu thích. Võ lâm truyền kỳ mobile là một sản phẩm có chất lượng cao và có nhiều tính năng rất vượt trội. Khi trải nghiệm game sẽ có những cảm giác mới lạ nhưng cũng hết sức quen thuộc, gần gũi từ hình ảnh, cách chơi, âm thanh cho đến bằng hữu chiến hữu.

Game sở hữu đồ họa 3d cực đẹp với những phong cảnh kinh điển. Âm thanh thì khá thân thuộc bởi những bản nhạc đầy súc động mang màu sắc kiếm hiệp tình duyên. Hứa hẹn sẽ mang lại cho game thủ những cảm giác, kí ức tuyệt đẹp về trò chơi này. Hơn nữa, game xây dựng hệ thống nhân vật cực ngầu với các anh hùng trong thiên hạ. Vào chơi, bạn sẽ lựa chọn nhân vật trong 6 môn phái: Tiêu Dao, Nga Mi, Thiên Vương, Võ Đang, Đào Hoa và Thiên Nhẫn. Và mỗi môn phái đều có những khả năng chiến đấu, khống chế lại nhau.



Võ lâm truyền kỳ mobile có hệ thống pk đặc sắc, người chơi sẽ thỏa sức tham gia chiến đấu với người chơi khác nhau mà không lo bị nhàm chán. Các trận chiến được tái hiện một cách chân thực nhất, hấp dẫn nhất. Bên cạnh đó hệ thống đánh quái vật, đánh boss rơi đồ cực hấp dẫn. Người chơi sẽ có thể tranh đoạt đạo cụ, vật phẩm và thỏa sức giao dịch mà không hề bị giới hạn. Đó cũng là một tính năng mà được rất nhiều game thủ quan tâm và yêu thích. Ngoài ra game còn khá nhiều tính năng khác như: hệ thống cầu phúc, hệ thống danh hiệu, hệ thống gia tộc, hệ thống pet….mà các bạn có thể tha hồ khám phá.



Chức năng của bản hack võ lâm truyền kỳ moblie
Để giúp các bạn chơi game có phần hấp dẫn, thú vị hơn và có thể nhanh chóng lên top. Nay mình sẽ giới thiệu cho các bạn bản hack võ lâm truyền kỳ mobile với đầy đủ các tính năng:

Hack vàng võ lâm truyền kỳ mobile
Hack lực chiến, máu
Hack shop mua vật phẩm free
Hack cường hóa đồ lên 100%
Hack trang bị vip
Hack thú cưỡi ngầu , pet cute



Hack game võ lâm truyền kỳ mobile và cách tải hack
Ngoài ra còn khá nhiều tính năng khác của bản hack VLTK mobile trong menu các bạn tự khám phá nhé! Mình sẽ liên tục update các tính năng hack các bạn nhớ truy cập hàng ngày để biết thêm chi tiết. 50 bản sẽ được chia sẻ free cho 50 bạn nhanh tay nhấn like, share, +1 và vote 5* để tải. Còn lại mình sẽ bán tại mục bán hack 50k/bản và update miễn phí khi ra bản mới. Chúc các bạn chơi game vui vẻ!
Nguồn: https://haiduong.pro/hack-game-vo-la...o-android-ios/

----------

